# List of good potions



## Hitman187 (Nov 16, 2011)

I would greatly appreciate a list of useful potions that may be overlooked or under appreciated. My character is a 13th level barbarian but potions for any level/class will be accepted ;D.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Noir le Lotus (Nov 16, 2011)

You always need a potion of Lesser Restoration : it's faster to use than a casting,  restores 1D4 ability points and *removes fatigue*.


----------



## SteelDraco (Nov 16, 2011)

At one point I wrote up an Alchemist who used a power that let him expend a spell slot instead of a potion. He had a bunch of utility potions he carried. 

Lesser Restoration
Spider Climb
Touch of the Sea
Fly
Resist Energy
Water Breathing
Weapon of Awe
Oil of Stone Shape
Feather Step
Oil of Versatile Weapon
Barkskin
Stoneskin (It's a Summoner 3 spell, technically they could make a potion of it)


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Nov 16, 2011)

Just looking at some 1st level spells (I'm assuming self only spells aren't valid as potions in PF)...

Potion of Enlarge Person
Oil of Lead Blades
Oil of Hold Portal
Potion of Protection from Evil
Oil of Abundant Ammunition
Oil of Grease
Oil of Magic Aura
Potion of Vanish
Potion of Ant Haul
Oil of Magic Weapon
Potion of Vocal Alteration
Potion of Remove Fear
Potion of Feather Step

Bard:
Potion of Invigorate (I THINK this lets you freely drop in and out of rage...)
(Massage) Oil of Unnatural Lust (are there rules for purposely taking longer than normal activation time?)




SteelDraco said:


> At one point I wrote up an Alchemist who used a power that let him expend a spell slot instead of a potion. He had a bunch of utility potions he carried.




You mean the Alchemical Allocation spell?


----------



## SteelDraco (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, it was Alchemical Allocation. Couldn't remember the name.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Nov 16, 2011)

That's a great spell, you just need to find a bunch of CL 20 potions.


----------



## SteelDraco (Nov 16, 2011)

Heh, yeah. That was essentially my plan. The list I posted was the ones I planned on starting with from my starting money.


----------



## Hitman187 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you so much, I looked through the books before hand but obviously there were a lot you pointed out that i missed


----------

